# 1970 GTO quarter window help



## carlos_garcia7 (Mar 18, 2009)

My Brother has a 1970 gto and he just had it repainted, the body shop took off the quarter windows and did not install them back, he did not want to take the car back to them either cause it would take them another month to get them back on, does anybody know how they go or have a diagram or can you send me pictures on how they go, any help is realy apreciated. My email is ([email protected]) also please include GTO on the title of the message so i know it isnt spam.


----------

